# Welche Freilaufrolle???



## kl.mo (19. April 2009)

Hallo!
Also ich will mir ne Freilaufrolle kaufen. Sie sollte allerdings nicht mehr als 50 € kosten, da ich Jungangler bin und demnach nicht sooo viel Geld fürs Angeln habe. Habe mir mal einige Rollen zusammengesucht. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja welche Empfehlen, auch andere, die nicht auf der Liste sind! Schonmal Danke im Vorraus!!

Abu Cardinal Freerunner C 500 FR
Balzer Tactics BR 5000
Cormoran Elbas - 6Pi
Cormoran Cormaxx BR 5A
Cormoran Sinus BR 3Pi
Cormoran Sinus BR 6Pi
Cormoran Sinus BRXL - 5Pi
DAM Quick Finessa FS
DAM Quick HPN 600 FS
Sänger Session Runner
Sänger Specialist KS-2 Runner
Sänger Ultra Tec NG Big Runner
Sänger Ultra Tec NG Runner
Shimano Baitrunner ST 6000 RA
Spro Hardliner LCS Pro


----------



## RheinBarbe (19. April 2009)

*AW: Welche Freilaufrolle???*

DAM Quick HPN 600 FS

Hab ich und die ist gut.


----------



## JackDaniels78 (19. April 2009)

*AW: Welche Freilaufrolle???*

mitchell avorunner 

gabs bei nem Fisch und Fang Abo dabei. Heute eingeangelt. Ist OK und macht was sie soll. Duerfte auch in deiner Preislage liegen.


----------



## luecke3.0 (20. April 2009)

*AW: Welche Freilaufrolle???*

Hallo,
die DAMs oder die Shimano, der Rest ist größtenteils echt Müll.
Die Shimano wäre bei mir aber wahrscheinlich erste Wahl, die bekommt man ja auch in "ordentlichen" Größen.

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## michi2244 (20. April 2009)

*AW: Welche Freilaufrolle???*

Die DAM HPN 600 ist eine sehr gute Rolle habe selber zwei 650 und kann nicht meckern.
Die DAM Quick Finessa FS ist auch nicht schlecht.
Anstelle der Balzer Tactics würde ich eher die DLX nehmen.Die Bremse lässt sich sehr gut bedienen und fein einstellen.
Die Cormoran Cormaxx BR 5A ist auch nicht schlecht vergleichbar mit der Balzer DLX,werde sie mir selbst auch zulegen.


----------



## Algon (20. April 2009)

*AW: Welche Freilaufrolle???*

Hallo,


luecke3.0 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> die DAMs oder die Shimano, der Rest ist größtenteils echt Müll.


Die Freerunner ist kein Müll. Habe sie selber und bin sehr zufrieden. Bei den aufgezählten Rollen würde ich mich neben der Freerunner auch für die Shimano entscheiden.

MfG Algon


----------



## luecke3.0 (20. April 2009)

*AW: Welche Freilaufrolle???*

@Algon
die letzten Freerunner Modelle sind alle zugekaufte Chinarollen ohne nenneswerte Eigenentwicklung von ABu, da gibts zig Klone auf dem MArkt, u.a. die verrufenen Askari-Eigenmarken!
Vergleich mal ein paar der oben genannten Rollen ganz genau -> wirst dich wundern! ;-)

Solche Rollen kauf ich mir nie wieder!!!

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## Damyl (20. April 2009)

*AW: Welche Freilaufrolle???*

Ich würde mich auch für die DAM´s entscheiden.
Von den Finessas hab ich selbst 3 Stk, und kann nichts negatives darüber berichten.


----------



## Algon (20. April 2009)

*AW: Welche Freilaufrolle???*



luecke3.0 schrieb:


> da gibts zig Klone auf dem MArkt, u.a. die verrufenen Askari-Eigenmarken!


habe jetzt auf die schnelle keine gefunden.





luecke3.0 schrieb:


> Vergleich mal ein paar der oben genannten Rollen ganz genau -> wirst dich wundern! ;-)


Das ist mir leider nicht möglich.

MfG Algon


----------



## JackDaniels78 (20. April 2009)

*AW: Welche Freilaufrolle???*

Soll er sich für 68 Euro das F&F Abo holen. Dann bekommt er die Zeitung und die Mitchell Freilaufrolle


----------



## luecke3.0 (20. April 2009)

*AW: Welche Freilaufrolle???*

@Algon

DU brauchst sie nichtmal in die Hand zu nehmen, bei vielen dieser Rollen erkennt man´s schon aufm Foto und an den technischen Daten. Mittlerweile haben sie dazugelernt und verändern die Optik schon etwas stärker, 1-2 Freilaufgenerationen vorher konnte man es genau sehen, da waren Modelle von Spro, SIlverman, Ultimate, Kogha, Bat, Sänger, Abu, sogar Penn, quasi identisch, vorallem im Preibereich zwischen 30 und 60€.

Es gibt nicht mehr viele "Hersteller" die in dem Preisbereich wirkliche Eigenentwicklungen produzieren lassen, die beeinflussen nur noch etwas die Optik und die Ausstattung (Kugellageranzahl) und das wars und es kommt alles aus dem selben Topf.

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## RheinBarbe (20. April 2009)

*AW: Welche Freilaufrolle???*

Im Prinzip, was gibt es bei einer Rolle neues zu erfinden?

Man dreht anner Kurbel und die Schnur kommt bei, bisschen Bremse noch und evtl Freilauf.


----------



## Allrounder_85 (20. April 2009)

*AW: Welche Freilaufrolle???*

Ich habe zwei Quantum crypton Heat,hab nix zu meckern bei den Rollen!


----------



## luecke3.0 (20. April 2009)

*AW: Welche Freilaufrolle???*

@LahnDöbel
Es kommt auf die Qualität an die die "Auftraggeber" fordern, die lässt bei den Rollen oft zu wünschen übrig. Die haben da ja auch keinen Einfluss drauf, denn die eigentliche Entwicklung übernimmt "der Chinese" (o.a.).
Wenn allerdings jemand ne Eigenentwicklung in Auftrag gibt, hat er ja durch seine Vorgaben einen großen Einfluss auf die Qualität eines Produktes, da ist es auch egal wo es produziert wird, solange das Qualitätsmanagment vernünftig arbeitet.
Die DAM oder Shimanorollen kommen ja auch aus Chin, Malaisia, o.ä., aber die Entwicklung kommt aus Deutschland oder Japan!
Diese "Chinarollen" müssen auch nicht zwangsläufig schlecht sein, nur hat meine Erfahrung was anderes aufgezeigt.|rolleyes

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. April 2009)

*AW: Welche Freilaufrolle???*

Ich habe die Okuma Powerliner 860. Super Rollen für mittleres Geld. Momentan bei egay für `n Fuffi zu haben.#6


----------



## flasha (20. April 2009)

*AW: Welche Freilaufrolle???*



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> Im Prinzip, was gibt es bei einer Rolle neues zu erfinden?
> 
> Man dreht anner Kurbel und die Schnur kommt bei, bisschen Bremse noch und evtl Freilauf.



|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Ripfish (20. April 2009)

*AW: Welche Freilaufrolle???*

Shimano Baitrunner ST 6000 RA........unkaputtbar !!!

Mach bitte nicht den Fehler, Deine Entscheidung in Abhängigkeit des Preises zu fällen. Wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal! (siehe As****)

Mit Shimano machst Du diesbezüglich nichts falsch.


----------



## kl.mo (21. April 2009)

*AW: Welche Freilaufrolle???*

Also ich bin jetzt am überlegen ob ich die Abu Freerunner, die DAM Quick HPN 600 FS, die Shimano Baitrunner ST oder die Spro Hardliner kaufen soll.

Die Shimano gefällt mir nicht soo vom Aussehen und ich find sie auch n wenig groß...


----------



## Algon (21. April 2009)

*AW: Welche Freilaufrolle???*

wobei die 500 Freeruner die einziege, von denen ist, die eine E-Spule hat, 7+1 Kugellager und ab einer gewissen Größe mit zusätzlicher Doppelkurbel geliefert werden.

MfG Algon


----------



## luecke3.0 (21. April 2009)

*AW: Welche Freilaufrolle???*

Ich kann nur sagen das man Angelgerät NIE nach Optik oder Ausstattungsmerkmalen wie Kugellageranzahl o.ä. aussuchen sollte!!!
Eine gute verarbeitete Rolle mit präzisen Gleitlagern ist mit tausendmal lieber als ne Rolle mit 100 billigen Kugellagern und läuft auch besser!
Ich möchte dir noch 2 Rollen vorschlagen, wie wärs mit ner Daiwa Regal oder ner Okuma Longbow (oder allgemein Okuma Freilaufrollen, da gibts ja noch ein paar andere Modelle in der Preislage) -> Guck dir die mal an, vielleicht wäre das was für dich, würd ich den meißten genannten Rollen vorziehen.

@Algon
Ich bin mir fast sicher das es bis auf die Shimano bei allen Rollen Ersatzspulen dazugibt.

@kl.mo
Soo groß ist die Baitrunner nun auch nicht, wofür willst du sie denn einsetzen? Es empfiehlt sich immer etwas "Reserven" zu haben.

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## Algon (21. April 2009)

*AW: Welche Freilaufrolle???*



luecke3.0 schrieb:


> @Algon
> Ich bin mir fast sicher das es bis auf die Shimano bei allen Rollen Ersatzspulen dazugibt.


Wird aber nicht mit angegeben.

MfG Algon


----------



## Zanderzeit (21. April 2009)

*AW: Welche Freilaufrolle???*

Also ich habe mir jetzt die Daiwa Regal Plus 4000 gekauft.
Kommt diese Woche, bin gespannt was das Ding kann.


----------



## zokky (21. April 2009)

*AW: Welche Freilaufrolle???*

Warum erkennt Shimano die Zeichen der Zeit nicht? Fürs Forellenangeln ist die 5000er zu groß und kleinere gibts von Shimano nicht. Wäre eine echte Marktlücke.


----------



## Algon (22. April 2009)

*AW: Welche Freilaufrolle???*

Hallo,


zokky schrieb:


> Warum erkennt Shimano die Zeichen der Zeit nicht? Fürs Forellenangeln ist die 5000er zu groß und kleinere gibts von Shimano nicht. Wäre eine echte Marktlücke.


die meißten anglen nicht mit einer Freilaufrolle auf Forelle.

MfG Algon


----------



## kl.mo (22. April 2009)

*AW: Welche Freilaufrolle???*



Algon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die meißten anglen nicht mit einer Freilaufrolle auf Forelle.
> 
> MfG Algon



Wie gesagt: Ich bin Jungangler und möchte mir nicht für jede Angelei ne eigene Rolle kaufe. Ich leg mir jetzt mal vorerst 2 "gute" Rollen zu. Wenn ich später mal mehr Geld habe, kann ichs ja erweitern.


Habe heute von meinem Angelladen einen Brief bekommen, dass demnächst bei denen ein Aktionstag iss. Da ist die Daiwa REGAL BRi-AB im Angebot. Von 79,50€ auf 34,95€ heruntergesetzt.

Was meint ihr, soll ich mir die holen?

Gruß


----------



## antonio (22. April 2009)

*AW: Welche Freilaufrolle???*

straßenpreis der daiwa liegt schon länger zwischen 35 und 45 €.

antonio


----------



## luecke3.0 (22. April 2009)

*AW: Welche Freilaufrolle???*

Also ich finde das ist schon ein sehr guter Preis, kommt natürlich immer auf die Größe an. Und wenn das auch noch dein Händler vor Ort ist umso besser, sparste auch noch Porto!

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## antonio (22. April 2009)

*AW: Welche Freilaufrolle???*

ich wollte auch nicht sagen, daß der preis schlecht ist, im gegenteil, nur was die händler immer so an erstpreisen angeben oder ihre uvp, da sollte man wissen was davon zu halten ist.

antonio


----------



## kl.mo (22. April 2009)

*AW: Welche Freilaufrolle???*

Ja ich lies mich auch erst von den 79€ täuschen. Ich dachte, die kostet sonst immer den Preis.
Hab aber mal im I-Net ein wenig geschaut. Sind alle so um den Dreh von 40€ rum.

Ist die Rolle qualitativ schon ok?
Oder fällt die mir in 2 Jahren auseinander^^??

Gruß


----------



## Wasserspeier (22. April 2009)

*AW: Welche Freilaufrolle???*

Ich will mir auch Freilaufrollen kaufen, als Allroundrollen fürs Karpefen, aber auch Grundangeln auf Aal und Co.


Weiß jemand wie die "Okuma Longbow Baitfeeder" im Vergleich zur "DAM Quick HPN 600FS" ist?


----------



## grillking (22. April 2009)

*AW: Welche Freilaufrolle???*

Also ich hab auch erst vor kurzem meine erste Freilaufrolle gekauft und hab mich für die PARAGON  BRT-6040 von Jenzi entschieden. Die bekommt man für unter 50€. Damit kann man auch wunderbar Aal etc. auf Grund fangen. Zwar keine Allroundrolle aber ein gutes Preis-Leistungsverhältnis für eine Rolle mit vielseitigem Einsatzgebiet.
Grüße


----------



## lukassohn (22. April 2009)

*AW: Welche Freilaufrolle???*

http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de/product_info.php?products_id=9959

Nimm die da und Du wirst glücklich


----------



## Zanderzeit (22. April 2009)

*AW: Welche Freilaufrolle???*

Ist der Größenunterschied von der Daiwa Regal Plus 4000 und 4500 eigentlich stark. Habe meine 4000 bekommen. Hoffe die reicht zum Karpfenfischen, überlege ob ich nicht doch die 4500er nehme...


----------



## Koalabaer (22. April 2009)

*AW: Welche Freilaufrolle???*

hat eine Schnurfassung von 270m 0,30mm?
also wenn das nicht reicht


----------



## Angeljonas1 (23. April 2009)

*AW: Welche Freilaufrolle???*

Absolut vernnünftig für ihr Geld ist in jedem Fall die Okuma Powerliner. :m #6 Sie baut auf dem Okuma-Axeon-Getriebe auf und ist unverwüstlich, allerdings natürlich schon recht groß, mithin nichts für Forellen o.ä. |kopfkrat
Wir haben inzwischen echte Mengen davon im Laden und im Versand verkauft und noch nie ein Problem gehabt. #6 Kann man also in jedem Fall empfehlen. Kostenpunkt 59,99 Euro als 1A Neuware ohne B-Produktion o.ä. 
Euch allen viel Petri Heil von der Tacklefront aus Berlin!
jonas #h


----------



## Wasserspeier (23. April 2009)

*AW: Welche Freilaufrolle???*

http://www.carpfishing.de/kl/shop/c..._id=1201&PHPSESSID=e3ctcq14pqgv96dfgolmci0q46

Die Okuma Longbow Baitfeeder taugt nix? Sieht auch jedenfalls hübscher aus. |supergri


----------



## luecke3.0 (23. April 2009)

*AW: Welche Freilaufrolle???*

Hallo,
ich kann bestätigen das die Powerliner ne gute Rolle ist, die Longbow wird gerne zum Wallerangeln hergenommen (und das als Freilaufrolle!!!) und das soll schon was heißen! Gilt als äußerst robust.

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## john.doggett (23. April 2009)

*AW: Welche Freilaufrolle???*

Nimm dir die DAM Quick Dura Classic FS!
Ist eine Vollmetalfreilaufrolle, echt solide und trotzdem leicht. Eigentlich erst ab 100 EUR erhältlich, aber einige Anbieter haben sie zur Zeit im Angebot für unter 60 EUR. Bin echt zufrieden mit der Rolle.


----------



## Wasserspeier (23. April 2009)

*AW: Welche Freilaufrolle???*



john.doggett schrieb:


> Nimm dir die DAM Quick Dura Classic FS!
> Ist eine Vollmetalfreilaufrolle, echt solide und trotzdem leicht. Eigentlich erst ab 100 EUR erhältlich, aber einige Anbieter haben sie zur Zeit im Angebot für unter 60 EUR. Bin echt zufrieden mit der Rolle.


Wo gibts die für den preis?


----------



## john.doggett (23. April 2009)

*AW: Welche Freilaufrolle???*

Auf die schnelle nur hier gefunden:
Quick Dura Classic FS


----------



## Wasserspeier (23. April 2009)

*AW: Welche Freilaufrolle???*

Danke für den Link. Die Rolle gefällt mir super. 


Weiß vielleicht noch jemand, ob es die Chrome Ausführung irgendwo im Angebot gibt? 

Bei Askari haben sie nur die die ganz große im Angebot. Ich bräuchte aber um die 40 herum von der Rollengröße.


----------



## john.doggett (23. April 2009)

*AW: Welche Freilaufrolle???*

Die Chrome ist seit zwei Jahren nicht mehr im Katalog, die wird wohl nicht mehr hergestellt...


----------



## Wasserspeier (23. April 2009)

*AW: Welche Freilaufrolle???*

Schade, da kann man wohl nix machen.

Eine 40er für unter 60€ würde mich aber noch interessieren, weil bei http://www.thebigfish.de/angeln/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=dura+classic+fs&x=0&y=0 gibts nur 30er und 50er.

Hat da wer was. Über google finde ich nix.


----------



## lukassohn (23. April 2009)

*AW: Welche Freilaufrolle???*

Schaut euch mal die Prologic Baitfeeder 50-60 an, ich hab diese und bin top zufrieden bei Gerlinger schon sehr günstig zu bekommen und das auch mit 5 Jahre Garantie


----------



## luecke3.0 (24. April 2009)

*AW: Welche Freilaufrolle???*

@lukasson
wenn du dich ein wenig auskennen würdest, wüßtest du das sämtliche Prologic Rollen aus den Hause Okuma kommen! #6

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## kl.mo (25. April 2009)

*AW: Welche Freilaufrolle???*

So ich war heute im Angeladen und hab nach der Daiwa Rolle geschaut. Konnte mich von ihr aber nicht wirklich überzeugen. Weis auch nicht warum^^.
Naja letztendlich hab ich jetzt doch die Shimano Baitrunner ST gekauft. Für 54€ kann man nichts sagen.
Bis jetzt bin ich mit ihr hochzufrieden. Kann nur sagen: Ein Hammer Teil!! War zwar noch nicht beim Angeln, aber ich glaube das wird nicht mehr all zu lange dauern.
Petri Heil und vielen Dank an alle!!

Gruß kl.mo


----------



## Willi90 (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welche Freilaufrolle???*

Was haltet ihr von der "Sänger Session Runner"? Vor allem interessiert mich die 5000er Version... 
Dazu im Vergleich di Shimanoe Baitrunner.


----------



## cyberpeter (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welche Freilaufrolle???*

Hallo,

ich habe lange gesucht und das Forum rauf und runter gelesen und habe mich für die Freilauf Tica Sportera SR-3507 entschieden.
Zum einen, weil sie eine der wenigen Freiläufer mit Wormshaft ist , eine entsprechend gute Schnurverlegung hat, der Freilauf  ruckelfrei und fast ohne Wiederstand funktioniert, sie bei einer Schnurfassung von ca. 240 m 0,30er nur 370g wiegt und trotzdem stabil ist und zuletzt natürlich der Preis von ca. 80 €.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Freilaufrolle???*



Ripfish schrieb:


> Shimano Baitrunner ST 6000 RA........unkaputtbar !!!




Wie kommst du denn zu so einer Aussage?
Die Rolle ist erst seit wenigen Monaten erhältlich und nicht schon seit vielen Jahren erprobt.


----------



## john.doggett (12. August 2009)

*AW: Welche Freilaufrolle???*

Ich kann dir die DAM Quick Dura Classic 850 FS @ empfehlen.

oder als kleineer und günstigere Rolle die DAM Quick HPN 630 FS @.

Habe beide und bin sehr zufrieden!!


----------



## Wasserspeier (19. August 2009)

*AW: Welche Freilaufrolle???*

Ich hab die DAM Quick Dura Classic FS heute bekommen. Sie macht nen richtig guten Eindruck! Mal schauen, wie sie dannam Wasser ist.


----------



## Raketenjonny (19. August 2009)

*AW: Welche Freilaufrolle???*

also ich würde dir die shimano empfehlen.. gibts bereits für 49 euro und bin echt begeistert von dieser rolle...  ich angle nun schon seit 31 jahren und wenn ich eins gelernt habe... rollen nur von shimano, abu, okuma.... alles andere ist meines erachtens  schrott...  ( einige wenige anderen nicht zu vergessen...) 
und insgesamt lieber länger sparen und etwas höherpreisiges kaufen...  hällt doppelt bis dreifach so lange.... 

und ich würde mir sehr wünschen, das die leute produkte aus china im regal lassen... aber das ist nur meine meinung


----------



## Wasserspeier (19. August 2009)

*AW: Welche Freilaufrolle???*



Raketenjonny schrieb:


> also ich würde dir die shimano empfehlen.. gibts bereits für 49 euro und bin echt begeistert von dieser rolle...  ich angle nun schon seit 31 jahren und wenn ich eins gelernt habe... rollen nur von shimano, abu, okuma.... alles andere ist meines erachtens  schrott...  ( einige wenige anderen nicht zu vergessen...)
> und insgesamt lieber länger sparen und etwas höherpreisiges kaufen...  hällt doppelt bis dreifach so lange....
> 
> und ich würde mir sehr wünschen, das die leute produkte aus china im regal lassen... aber das ist nur meine meinung


1. Von welcher Shimano sprichst Du? [Ok, Du meinst die Baitrunner ST 6000 RA]

2. Wenn Du alle Marken so über einen Kamm scherst wirkt das nicht sehr informiert, besonders da Abu auch verdammt viel mäßiges produziert.

Einige Rollen von Spro sind super klasse und auch DAM macht sehr gute Rollen. Marken und Hersteller zu pauschalisieren macht meiner Meinung nach oft keinen Sinn, weil jeder Hersteller immer mal schwache oder ggf. sogar schlechte Geräte verkauft.


----------



## Raketenjonny (19. August 2009)

*AW: Welche Freilaufrolle???*

Du da hat eben jeder seine eigene meinung... was auch ok ist...  generell hast du recht... auch top hersteller wie shimano haben im niedrigpreissegment absolute schrottrollen, deshalb sagte ich ja auch das man lieber etwas sparen sollte...um sich dann was richtiges zu kaufen...
übringends zum thema informieren...

spro rollen sind mit aussnahme der passion nicht wirklich gut. Grund...
die passion, von denen ich auch 3 besitze kommen aus japan...( die sind wirklich klasse)  der rest leider aus china...  aber ich bin nicht hier um jemanden zu belehren... aber wenn man erfahrung hat, kann man die doch ruig weitergeben....


----------



## Raketenjonny (19. August 2009)

*AW: Welche Freilaufrolle???*

und ich war auch als ich das erste mal die shimano baitrunner 6000ra in der hand hatte etwas skeptisch...(wegen des geringen preises)  aber ich kann nur sagen als ich sie ausgibig getestet habe... war ich positiv überrascht... eine tolle rolle die man sehr fein einstellen kann... darauf hin habe ich mir dann gleich eine zweite gekauft...


----------



## Sensitivfischer (19. August 2009)

*AW: Welche Freilaufrolle???*

Hey Leute, schaut doch mal auf die Chronologie des Datums!
Der wird seine Rolle, wofür auch immer er sich entschieden hat, schon lange gekauft haben.#q


----------



## Wasserspeier (19. August 2009)

*AW: Welche Freilaufrolle???*



Raketenjonny schrieb:


> Du da hat eben jeder seine eigene meinung... was auch ok ist...  generell hast du recht... auch top hersteller wie shimano haben im niedrigpreissegment absolute schrottrollen, deshalb sagte ich ja auch das man lieber etwas sparen sollte...um sich dann was richtiges zu kaufen...
> übringends zum thema informieren...
> 
> spro rollen sind mit aussnahme der passion nicht wirklich gut. Grund...
> die passion, von denen ich auch 3 besitze kommen aus japan...( die sind wirklich klasse)  der rest leider aus china...  aber ich bin nicht hier um jemanden zu belehren... aber wenn man erfahrung hat, kann man die doch ruig weitergeben....


Ich wollte auch garnicht deine Meinung zu einzelnen Rollen in Frage stellen; ich wollte nur darauf hinaus, dass man sich von jedem hersteller jede Rolle einzeln anschauen sollte, wobei es natürlich Hersteller gibt, die eine höhere Qualitätsdichte im Sortiment haben, als andere. Das steht natürlich auch außer Frage. 

Und ja, ich habe auf die Passion von Spro geschielt. Die Passion z.b. ist meiner Meinung nach für 30-50€ unschlagbar vom Preis-/ Leistungsverhältnis. Da kann sich manch eine 1xx€ Rolle was abschauen.

Die Shimanao Baitrunner hatte ich übrigens schon in der Hand. Qualitätiv (vom in der Hand halten) ist die DAM um Welten besser, wobei man natürlich Rollen angeln muss, um wirklich was zu sagen, denn Schnurführung, etc. muss man ja vor Ort testen. Morgen Abend/Nacht werd ich sie testen. 



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Hey Leute, schaut doch mal auf die Chronologie des Datums!
> Der wird seine Rolle, wofür auch immer er sich entschieden hat, schon lange gekauft haben.#q


Wenn Du den Thread gelesen hättest, würdest Du merken, dass auch andere Leute den thread hier nutzen, um sich Informationen zu Freilaufrollen zu besorgen. Ich z.b. #h

Man muss ja keine neuen Threads aufmachen, wenn es das Topic schon gibt.


----------



## Raketenjonny (20. August 2009)

*AW: Welche Freilaufrolle???*

hey, ja wie gesagt... die passion ist echt gut... wie gesagt... deshalb habe ich auch die 720 die 730 und die 740...  sind jetzt so ca 3 bis 4 jahre alt und ich muss sagen drehen wie am ersten tag... und sie werden oft benutzt...  

weißt du eigentlich wehre ich mich nur gegen diese hersteller die einfach durch profitgier in billiglohnländern produzieren lassen... ich denke jeder weiß das sich aus japan über viele jahre eine gleichbleibend gute quallität etabliert hat.. 

ich kann nicht verstehen das firmen ihren guten namen dadurch kaputt machen.

sportex ist da auch so eine sache....  gott habe ich früher diese ruten, die nicht billig waren, geliebt... 

aber da muss eben jeder seine eigenen erfahrungen sammeln... und geschmäcker sind bekanntlich versichieden...


----------



## Sensitivfischer (20. August 2009)

*AW: Welche Freilaufrolle???*



Raketenjonny schrieb:


> ...weißt du eigentlich wehre ich mich nur gegen diese hersteller die einfach durch profitgier in billiglohnländern produzieren lassen... ich denke jeder weiß das sich aus japan über viele jahre eine gleichbleibend gute quallität etabliert hat..
> 
> ich kann nicht verstehen das firmen ihren guten namen dadurch kaputt machen...



Genau so geht es mir auch.
Ob Angelgerätehersteller oder Automobilhersteller, hier haben sich eine ganze Menge deutsche Firmen, aus Gier den Ast abgesägt und ihren Niedergang besiegelt.
Statt das zu machen, womit sie konkurenzlos hätten am Markt bestehen können, nämlich elitäre qualitativ hochwertige Waren und Güter zu produzieren, bekam man den Hals nicht voll und begann auch in Deutschland Qualität gegen Quantität einzutauschen, verlagerte die Produktion großteils auch nach Fernost.
Jeder dumme Schuljunge kann sich ausrechnen, dass man hier mit den Löhnen und drücke man sie noch so sehr, nie mit China mithalten kann und dass wenn überhaupt, nur Qualitätsprodukte eine Chance haben, wenn man als deutsche Firma international am Markt bestehen will.
Dennoch halten sich viele Firmen immer noch für sehr kreativ und versuchen mit aller Gewalt durchzudrücken, was zum Scheitern verurteilt ist, indem sie keine Bindung mehr zu Mitarbeitern eingehen, alles über befristete Verträge und Zeitarbeit laufen lassen.
Was sie jedoch alle vergessen, wie sehr die Produktivität darunter leidet, wieviel Potenzial sie damit verschenken, welches auch in Profit münden würde, wäre man sich nur dessen bewusst.
Jeder Dummkopf weiß, dass man mit Söldnern keinen Krieg gewinnen kann, nur deutsche Manager anscheinend nicht.#d
Das nenne ich Dummheit, trotz hoher Intelligenz, denn wie hieß es in einem bekannten Hollywoodfilm so treffend:
"Dumm ist der, der dummes tut!"
Mögen sie an ihrer Gier zu Grunde gehen!|director:
Das Ergebnis dieser leidigen Entwicklung halten wir nicht selten beim Angeln in der Hand.


----------



## Algon (21. August 2009)

*AW: Welche Freilaufrolle???*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Genau so geht es mir auch.
> Ob Angelgerätehersteller oder Automobilhersteller, hier haben sich eine ganze Menge deutsche Firmen, aus Gier den Ast abgesägt und ihren Niedergang besiegelt.
> Statt das zu machen, womit sie konkurenzlos hätten am Markt bestehen können, nämlich elitäre qualitativ hochwertige Waren und Güter zu produzieren, bekam man den Hals nicht voll und begann auch in Deutschland Qualität gegen Quantität einzutauschen, verlagerte die Produktion großteils auch nach Fernost.


Wir sind daran doch selber schuld?
Ich sage nur "Geitz ist geil".

MfG Algon


----------



## Sensitivfischer (21. August 2009)

*AW: Welche Freilaufrolle???*



Algon schrieb:


> Wir sind daran doch selber schuld?
> Ich sage nur "Geitz ist geil".
> 
> MfG Algon



Zum Teil sind wir auch selbst daran schuld, aber "Geiz ist geil" ist auch nur eine Erscheinung, die großteils daher rührt, dass eine breite Masse, mit real ständig sinkenden Löhnen, gleichzeitig immer mehr zu konsumieren versucht.
Die Zahl der überschuldeten Privathaushalte ist doch ein Indiz dafür, dass viele Menschen sogar zu gute Konsumenten sind.
Daraus lässt sich schließen, dass diese Entwicklung auch ohne Geiz ist geil- Mentalität gekommen wäre.
Niemand von uns hat Mitchell, Berkley & co dazu gezwungen sich zu Riesen wie jardon zusammen zu schließen.
Das ist ja dann doch mehr die Nebenwirkung der Globalisierung, die von uns sicher kaum jemand bestellt hat. und der Maßlosigkeit derer Großaktionäre, die Firmen als tot abstempeln, die ihren Vohrjahresgewinn, aktuell nicht verdoppeln konnten, was angesichts der Zinseszinskurve(expotenziell) rein mathematisch schon Irrsinn ist.

Aber ok, als Freilaufrolle würde ich eine Okuma empfehlen, was ja nichts neues ist.


----------



## Algon (21. August 2009)

*AW: Welche Freilaufrolle???*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> aber "Geiz ist geil" ist auch nur eine Erscheinung, die großteils daher rührt, dass eine breite Masse, mit real ständig sinkenden Löhnen, gleichzeitig immer mehr zu konsumieren versucht.


[OT]
Das kann man aber auch anders herum aufziehen.
Wir kaufen alles billig, Deutsche Unternehmen haben dadurch einen Nachteil und müßen Leute entlassen, Gehalt kürzen oder abwandern. Das ist ein Kreislauf, keine Ahnung wo der angefangen hat, ich glaube aber das "immer Billiger kaufen" der Anfang war.
[/OT]

MfG Algon


----------



## Raketenjonny (21. August 2009)

*AW: Welche Freilaufrolle???*

es ist ganz einfach... ich für mich habe einen anfang gefunden... ich versuche weitesgehend produkte aus china zu vermeiden... ich möchte quallität verdammt... wir zahlen von allen europäern am meisten... dafür möchte ich auch was haben...


----------



## Algon (21. August 2009)

*AW: Welche Freilaufrolle???*



Raketenjonny schrieb:


> ich möchte quallität verdammt... wir zahlen von allen europäern am meisten... dafür möchte ich auch was haben...


Kannst du ja, in dem du noch mehr bezahlst|rolleyes

MfG Algon


----------



## Wasserspeier (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche Freilaufrolle???*



Wasserspeier schrieb:


> Ich hab die *DAM Quick Dura Classic FS* heute bekommen. Sie macht nen richtig guten Eindruck! Mal schauen, wie sie dannam Wasser ist.


Die Rolle ist wirklich absolut empfehlenswert. Würde sie jederzeit wieder kaufen. Bremse super, Vollmetallgehäuse, Verarbeitung super. Einfach toll. #6


----------



## Besorger (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche Freilaufrolle???*

shimano baitrunner


----------

